# Big AJ from a couple weeks ago



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Caught while reeling up a Beeliner.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Good God, man! I just scheduled an appointment with the chiropractor after merely viewing that pic. Can't imagine the hurt it put on the angler. Wow!

Semper Fi

Junior


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Did ya weigh him I'm curious


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

No,we measured him at 68 inches,he was def over 110lbs. I caught a 102 last year and this fish was a lot bigger.What makes it funny was that he was caught on a Penn 6/0 with a double hook beeliner rig.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Now thats a monster fish


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice Jack!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

now that's a fine fish, congrats


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW, makes you guys look like Midgets........nice one.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome. I caught a 93 on a king rig a while back. best part was it was on a torium 16. Ready for another stud!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful jack. Congratulations.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Very nice fish, almost looks like an Almaco but with the hand placement i can't tell


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Mega Jack! Looks like fun! How deep were you guys?


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

190


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

KPTN said:


> Very nice fish, almost looks like an Almaco but with the hand placement i can't tell


you can see the dorsal fin..not a almaco.


----------



## Poonfry (Jul 22, 2008)

Good lord...that's crazy.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't see the AJ. That whale is in the way :notworthy:


----------



## Ochs fishing team (Aug 18, 2011)

nice fish..do u know any hotspots outside the pensacola pass ?


----------

